

California under Schwarzenegger - michael_nielsen
http://www.newgeography.com/content/001928-hasta-la-vista-failure

======
michael_nielsen
The first half of the article is mostly politics-as-usual, and doesn't seem
like HN material to me. But the second half has many detailed links on
subjects such as unemployment, office space occupancy, and so on, which are
much more interesting.

